# Happy 3rd Birthday Bear!!!



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't believe my little puppy went from this;








To this:


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

:birthday: Happy Birthday Bear... wishing you many more!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Bear. I bet your still just as cuddly as you were as a puppy.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Bear! :cake:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more.:birthday:


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice pictures,thanks for sharing
Happy B Day Bear.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bear!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Bear had a very nice birthday filled with treats and toys...spoiled dog


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday, Bear!!


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

beautiful dog, my pup turned 1 year the day before on the 15th here a couple of low res pics. They will be similar in coloring, 2nd pic if og him joining his pack at dog park.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

SoCal Rebell said:


> beautiful dog, my pup turned 1 year the day before on the 15th here a couple of low res pics. They will be similar in coloring, 2nd pic if og him joining his pack at dog park.


Aww, Happy Belated Birthday Rebell.


----------

